#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-26
<Ahmuck-Jr> hows the weather?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-27
<Ahmuck-Jr> evening everybody
<Ahmuck-Jr> it's tuesday, right
<DoubleB> sure is
<DoubleB> you in your safe spot?
<DoubleB> wait you are in conway right?
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm in osborne, ks
<DoubleB> doh
<DoubleB> nv
<DoubleB> we are having bad weather in ar tonight. again
<Ahmuck-Jr> we've been in drought.  so we were glad to get rain yesterday
<Ahmuck-Jr> hoping for some again this evening
<DoubleB> we have some really bad flooding. some some farm towns are empty tonight
<zillah> hey i made it
<Ahmuck-Jr_> back :)
 * Ahmuck-Jr_ has bad wireless connection
<Mike_H_> I have a question
<Mike_H_> is the Little Rock LUG still operating?
<Ahmuck-Jr> anybody awake?
<Ahmuck-Jr> [00:40]	<Mike_H_>	is the Little Rock LUG still operating? - what was the answer to that question?
<Ahmuck> looks like your in for more weather today
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-29
<zillah> hey all
<zillah> Ahmuck: are you around?
<Ahmuck> zillah: yep
<Ahmuck> ping zillah
<Ahmuck> anybody using unity?
<kwadroke> I'm not
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-04-24
<az7> chat night !
